# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الضيفة الثقيلة ، كيف تتعاملين معها ؟

## الأمل الراحل

بســـم الله الرحمـن الرحـيم
السـلام علـيكم ورحمـة الله وبـركاته
**
** الضيفة الثقيلة ، كيف تتعاملين معها ** كنتُ أسمع بـ الضيفة الثقيلة ، وما تجلبه من عناء لأهل البيت ، وظننت الأمر مجرد سهر لمنتصف الليل مع الضيف ، وطبخ ونفخ في النهار .. فقلت : إن شاء الله ان الأمر سهل ويسير وكلها 3 أيام أو أسبوع وينتهي الأمر .
حتى ظهر لي من تجربة إحدى المقربات ، أن إكرام الضيف ، ليس هو المشكلة ، إنما ( أذى ) الضيف وأولاده هو المشكلة ..! كيف ، ؟
تقول :
( كيف لي أن أحتمل ضيفة ، تركت أولادها يتصرفون في بيتنا وما فيه وكأنه ملك لهم ، بل لو كان ملكا لهم لحافظوا عليه .
- تكسير لألعاب اطفالنا ( المخبأة ) في اعلى عليين ..!
- العبث بـ الثلاجة ، البرادة ، أواني المطبخ ، الطاولات ، والكنبات ، لدرجة إتلافها أو إتلاف جزء منها بعد أن كانت في حالة ممتازة ..!
- العبث بالأكل ورميه ونثره في أرجاء البيت وكأنهم ينثرون ورودا ..!
- التطاول على الكبير وشتمه والبصق عليه ..!  :Smile: 
- الأمَرّ من ذلك ، هو سكوت الأم وكأن الأمـر لا يعنيها ، وكأن منزلنا وأغراضنا سبيل لأولادها ..!
- والأمر زاد عن حده بإقامتها عندنا شهرا كاملًا ) اهـ .
قلتُ سبحانك ربي ما أحلمك ..!
حقوق الضيف وتعلمناها ، فأين حقوق المضيف ؟؟
وإلى أي مدى ، يكون تحمل الضيف المؤذي ؟
وهل من الأدب مصارحته بـ تجازواته وأولاده في حقنا ؟
هل من اللباقة نقول له : مع السلامة .....  :Smile: 
- أنا الآن أطرح سؤالا عليكن ، كما هو واضح في العنوان وأتمنى الإجابة عليه .. لنستفيد ونفيد .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بصراحة افتكرتك هدينا حل!

الله المستعان وقد تكون لي عودة : )

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بل ستكون لكِ عودة إن شاء الله .. تصدقي علينا ولو بـ بضعة أسطر من مقالاتك الجميلة  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 بصراحة لا أدري ما أقول!

لأن تجربتي في هذا الأمر مخالفة لما علمته لي أمي!(ابتسامة)

والنتائج لم تكن محببة 

طبعا هناك وسائل مهذبة للاعتراض:
1- إذا لم تتحرك الأم لنجدة البيت فببساطة قومي أنت وأخرجي الطفل من الغرفة أو المطبخ ..الخ بابتسامة واسعة وأغلقي الباب وقولي له : نتفق بلاش هنا عشان ميحصلش كوارث.
2- غالبا بعد موقفك السابق ستشعر الأم بالاحراج قليلا ولو حاول الطفل فتح الباب فستقول له بصوت ليس فيه أي نوع من النبرات الآمرة: تعال يا حبيبي بلاش هنا
3- طبعا الطفل مصمم فلا بأس قومي أنت مرة أخرى وقوليله :على فكرة ماما هتعاقبك وتقعدك على كرسي مش هتتحرك من عليه
4- الضيفة هتتحرج أكتر ،لكن ممكن تحصلي على رد من نوع  : هذا طفل صغير لا يفهم.
5- في هذه الحالة ردي عليها بابتسامة أوسع : لكن أنا أظن أنه يفهم 
6- ثم تحصل مشادة بينكما وتنصرف غاضبة فسارعي باغلاق الباب ولا تدعيها لديك مرة أخرى.

هذه وسيلة وآخرها مضمون لو الأم حساسة ، أو في حالة أن الأم ستشعر بالاحراج فلن تغضب منك ، لكن احذري من دعوتها مرة أخرى : )))

هناك وسيلة أخرى:
استخدام أساليب الرشوة ومش مهم ابن الضيفة الثقيلة يتربى كويس ، اشتري كمية لا بأس بها من الحلوى بحيث أن الطفل لو عمل مشاكل تقايضيه بها ، معنى هذا أن هذا الطفل لن يتعلم الأدب وسيتعلم كيف يقايض أمه لكن هذا ليس من شأنك !! ونصيحة لا تدعيهم عندك مرة أخرى. : )))
من الممكن أيضا أن تتبرعي بقراءة قصة للطفل تعلميهم شيء لوجه الله (احذري قد تفرح الأم جدا وتكرر الدعوة مرات ومرات للاستفادة) 

إذا شعرت بوخز في ضميرك فيمكنك أن تنصحي الأم مباشرة (ربي عيالك عشان ينصلح حال الأمة)
ويمكنك أن تتبرعي بثمن كتاب تربية أو تنصحيها به!

وفي الغالب إما أنك ستمتنعي عن دعوتها وإما هي ستغضب ولن تأتي مرة أخرى(مصلحة)
أو أنك عاشقة للأطفال فلا بأس أن تقومي بدور الأم معهم : حكاية القصص واللعب الجماعي والتمارين الرياضية والألعاب الذكية ....افتحي دور حضانة يعني : ))

إذا لم يكن في إمكانياتك فتح دور الحضانة ، فلابد أن تكوني دائما مشغولة أو لا تردي على الهاتف ( في المطبخ أو الحمام بأسرع ما عندك) أو إذا صممت وطرقت بابك فانصحيها بالعمل بكتاب الله :" وإذا قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا"
ولا تنسي الدعاء:" وأعوذ بك من فتن الليل والنهار ومن كل طارق يطرق إلا طارقا يطرق بخير يا رحمن "

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

وركتي اختي ساره حلولك  حلوه  بس علي فكره ال هتتبعها  تتاكد انها سوف تعيش في وحده   
ولي في ذالك تجارب مريره  فانا الان معزوله عن العالم لانني صرحت بانه  يجب علينا العمل بالسنه
واذا قيل لكم ارجعو فارجعوا

بس احلي ما خطت يداكي هو ذاك الدعاء 
فعلا غفلت عنه
مشكوووووره

----------


## تعارف

سبحان الله فى حياتى لم اسمع عن مثل هؤلاء لقد كنت اعتقد انى مبتلية بصبيان فى غاية الشقاوة ولكن بعد قراءتى شعرت ان ابنائى فى غاية الوداعه ولى تعليق على الموضوع ليس الان فانا الان اجهزهم لمدارسهم وقد اندهش الصبيان لهدوئى معهم اليوم على غير العادة كل صباح فقلت فى نفسى ادعوا لخالتكم أمل " ابتسامه "

هناك عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سلامة قلبك أولى والحرص على الوقت أثمن وأغلى وننتظر لعل أخت فاضلة تجمع لنا بين الحسنيين!

----------


## ريم الغامدي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*عزيزتي( الأمل الراحل ) إسمحي لي أن أشاركك موضوعك الرآئع ..* 
*قبل أن أبدي رأيي لي تعليق على ماكتبته أختي الكريمه ( ساره بنت محمد ) من نصائح ربما تكون عند البعض سليمه والبعض الآخر لا يؤيد ذلك فكلاً له وجهة نظر ونحترم وجهات النظر ..*

*أولاً / لاأعتقد بأن من تتصرف مع الطفل وكأنه شخص كبير وفاهم أنها ستنجح في ذلك فنحن عندما نقول لشخص كبير فاهم عاقل أنك أخطأت فهل سيقبل ذلك ..؟ فكيف نقول لطفل لا يفهم شيء ونعاقبه بل بالعكس سيزداد شقاوةً وعناداً..*
*ثانياً / أعتقد من الصعب أن تتخذي عداوات مع كل من يأتي إليك من نساء ويكون السبب في ذلك طفل لا يفهم شيء ..*
*ثالثاً / لما نسعى إلى الوحده بأنفسنا ولا نريد الناس بحجة شقاوة الأطفال .. فأنتي ستبغضي من يأتي إليك لأنك لا تتحملين أطفالهم والعكس سيحصل لكي ولأطفالكي عند ذهابك لأحد , لما لا نجعل الحلم خلق نتحلى به مع الكبير والصغير ,  فلا تستطيعي أن تمنعي الناس من دخول منزلك ربما يكون من أقاربك أو أقارب زوجك فكيف تفعلين..؟* 
*فهل يعقل أن تجعلينهم يبغضون زيارتك ولا يأتون لكي ..**أجزم بأنك لا تريدي الوحده وتريدي الإجتماعات وربط علاقات مع الناس لتنالي حبهم وإحترامهم وينالوا حبك وإحترامك , فكل الأطفال أشقياء فلا يوجد من يمتلك الوداعه وأقول بالله لو رأيتي طفل لا يتحرك من جنب والدته وساكت طول فترة الزيارة فهل سيقولوا هذا مؤدب بالعكس والله ستقولي لما لا يقوم ربما به شيء من مرض أو إنه طفل ليس طبيعي وستتألمي لحاله لأنهم أبرياء لا يعلمون شيئاً ولكن أُفضل بأن تنصحيهم بالتي هي أحسن بالكلمه الحلوه والتشجيع وليس معنى ذلك أن تفتحي حضانه وتتركي ضيوفك ..فالأم إذا رأت تعاملك مع طفلها بالحكمه والكلمه الحلوه والإبتسامه الوديعه ويكون قلبك كبير تتحملينهم فربما تكوني سبباً في تعليمها وستحترمك أكثر وتقدر موقفك مع طفلها فالمحترم يفرض عليك إحترامه بل ستفرضي عليهم احترامك بحكمتك وآناتك وحسن تصرفك مع أطفالهم , فهاؤلاء ضيوفك وقال المصطفى* * ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه ) فرسولنا الكريم له مواقف جميله مع الأطفال يعلمنا كيف نتعامل مع أحباب الله** فعن عمر بن أبي سلمة -رضي اللَّه عنهما - قال : «كنتُ غُلاما في حجْرِ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ،وكانت يَدي تطيشُ في الصحفَة ، فقال لي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :* *ياغلام**ُ ، سَمَّ اللَّه ، وكلْ بيمينك ، وكلْ مما يلَيك ، فما زالتْ تلك طِعْمَتي بعدُ».*
*وفي رواية قال : « أكلتُ يوما مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- طعاما ، فجعلت آكلُ من نواحي الصَّحفَة ، فقال لي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : كُل مما يَليِك ».أخرجه البخاري ومسلم.*
*   فلما لا نقتبس من هديه وحلمه وخلقه الجميل فهذا الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام نال محبة الخلق أجمعين بالصبر والحلم والخلق فقال الله تعالى (   فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ .. الآيه ) آل عمران159*
*وستنالي الأجر العظيم بذلك في الأخرة وفي الدنيا حب الناس لكي وراحة البال, فالدنيا فانيه لن تنفعنا بشيء سوى عملنا الصالح ..*
*أسأل الله أن يصلح للجميع ذراريهم إنه سميع الدعاء ..*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختنا الفاضلة ريم جزاك الله خيرا على تعليقك 
لكن لست أدري لماذا لم يلحظ أحد أنني أنتظر أن يأتينا بحل ؟؟ : ))

والأمر كما قلتِ أختي الفاضلة فهي وجهات نظر : )) شاكرة لك سعة صدرك وتحملك

فقد يستطيع شخص أن يقول لضيف ثقيل :" ارجع" ويكون على الضيف أن يرجع كما أمر الله تعالى في سورة النور :" وإن قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُم" ،وقوله تعالى في حادثة زواج زينب عندما مكث الناس عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستحيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصرفهم فأنزل الله تعالى آية الحجاب المشهورة في سورة الأحزاب

وقد يمنع الخجل البعض من أن يقول له ارجع ..إذا فليتحمل ولا يتشكى : ))

ولكن هل خالف الأول هدي نبي الرحمة صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
الإجابة بالطبع لا : ))
لأن دفع الضرر عن النفس من الهدي وإلا فكون كل حرمات البيت مستباحة ...هذا ليس من الشرع أصلا

ثانيا اسمحي لي أن أستفيض في التعقيب على هذه الجزئية لعلنا جميعا أن نستفيد 
سؤال :
 هل الطفل يفهم ؟ هل يعامل الطفل على أنه كبير ويفهم؟

لأن الأم التي تتعامل مع ابنها باعتبار أنه صغير لا يفهم هي أصلا الضيف الثقيل التي تتحدث عنه أختنا الأمل الراحل
الأم التي تتعامل مع الطفل بأنانية فتهتم فقط بزينتها وذهابها عند قريناتها للتباهي والثرثرة والترويح عن النفس ولا تعبأ باختيار المكان الملائم للطفل بحيث يكون الجميع سعداء هي الضيف الثقيل 
لأن الطفل إنسان له احتياجات فعندما يشعر بالإهمال يتصرف بأسلوب غير لائق
وعندما يكون الطفل بلا ضوابط ولا تربية ثم يشعر بهذا الملل أو الاهمال يكون رد فعله أسطوريا جدير بالتسجيل في الملاحم!

الطفل يفهم وهذا عن تجارب لا تجربة واحدة ، انظري إلى طفل صغير ذهب ليعمل كارثة ما ، كيف ييحرك بهدوء ويختفي عن الأعين ! لماذا؟ لأنه "يفهم" أن ما سيقدم عليه  يثير حفيظة الكبار
انظري إلى الطفل كيف يأتي ويقبل أمه ويتمسح فيها عندما ترفع صوتها غاضب!
كيف فهم هذا الطفل أن هذا الأسلوب سيهدئ من غضب الأم ؟! 
لأن الطفل أذكى مما نتصور سبحان الله

إن المتأمل للأطفال يدرك تماما أن الطفل ذكي ويفهم التوجيهات ويمكنه أن يلتزم بما تلزمه به الأم

ذات مرة اتصلت بي صديقة وقالت لي : لا أستطيع السيطرة على ولدي فماذا أفعل؟
قلت لها (وقد كنت على علم بهذه النقطة منها من قبل) : إذا دخلت الخلاء هل يدخل خلفك أو يفتح عليك الباب؟؟
قالت متعجبة: لا لا يفعل!
قلت لها لماذا؟
قالت لأني (عودته على هذا )!
قلت لها ما فعلتيه في هذه ليعتاد افعليه في الباقي ليعتاد ! فقالت فهمت!!

لأن كل طفل يدرك جيدا حدود أمه وما تقبله وما ترفضه فإذا وضعتِ حدود معينة لطفلك سيقبلها وإن تركتيه بلا رابط فسيكون بلا رابط ولا ضابط وهذا هو المراهق المتعب في المستقبل!!

أما كون الأطفال الذين يجلسون بجوار أمهم أطفال غير أسوياء 

نعم هذا الكلام صحيح لكن ليس على الإطلاق
فالطفل الذي لا يستطيع أن يجلس لمدة نصف ساعة متصلة ساكنا هو أيضا طفل مريض ويجب عرضه على الطبيب ، فغالبا يكون لديه ما يسمى بفرط النشاط ويحتاج لعلاج.
أما الطفل العادي فيمكنه أن يجلس مدة ثابتا 

فعلى الأم أن توجه ابنها قبل الذهاب إلى زيارة وتضع لهم ضوابط حتى لو كان الطفل ابن 3 سنوات! ولا تكثر بل ثلاث أو أربع نقاط ، على سبيل المثال
1- ممنوع فتح ثلاجة المضيف أو دخول المطبخ
2- ممنوع دخول الغرف بدون إذن المضيف
3- يمكنك اللعب كما تشاء لكن بحدود الأدب فلا تكسر شيء ولا تعبث في شيء
4- إذا نظرتُ لك وأمرتك بالجلوس فعليك الجلوس ولا تقم من غير استئذان!

ثم إذا التزم الطفل يحصل على الثناء والتقدير من الأم
أما إذا لم يلتزم فلابد من عاقبة لفعله ! وهذه العاقبة تتمثل في التوبيخ وقد تصل إلى الحرمان من شيء يحبه ، وقد تصل أيضا إلى العقوبات البدنية المشروعة بحسب نوعيات الخطأ وتكراراه وسن الطفل

ثم أصلا لا يصح لمن لديها أطفال أن تمكث فترة طويلة عند المضيف بحيث يصدر من أطفالها ما يزعج الناس فهذا ليس من الخلق السليم ولا من الديانة ، اللهم إلا إن كان المضيف لديه أطفال وبالتالي فالمكان مهيأ للعب بدون  ملل للطفل يدفعه للثورة أو التمرد وبدون إزعاج للمضيف نفسه.

وأكرر  أن الهدف من كونها أم هي العناية بأولادها ولا تكون مجرد أم أنانية تذهب لتثرثر مع فلانة وفلانة ولا يهمها ملل أولادها من هذا المجلس لأن السبب الأساسي لثورة الأطفال وعنادهم *هو الشعور بالملل من المكان والشعور بالإهمال من الكبار* فيعمدون إلى إثارة الكبار ليلتفتوا إليهم. هناك أسباب أخرى لكن فلنعتبر أن هذه هي الأسباب الرئيسية

كما أن الأم عندما تجلس مع أولادها في بيتها فليس الهدف أيضا حبسها هي وأولادها بل عليها أن تهتم بالجانب التربوي والألعاب التي تنمي الذكاء مثل الميكانو مثلا وألعاب التركيب والمكعبات والبازل 
وهذه الألعاب يجب أن تبدأ الأم في تعويد الأولاد عليها من سن 6 شهور !! ولا تقولي صغير فأنا أتحدث عن تجربة صدقيني لكن هناك أسلوب للتدرج في التعليم ف 6 شهور يبدأ بقطعي بازل مثلا...الخ إن شاء الله نفرد موضوع تفصيلي بعد ذلك.
فهذا الطفل يمكنه ببساطة أن يجلس هادئا لمدة طويلة يفك ويركب ويكون الأشكال بحيث أن الأم لو احتاجت للذهاب للزيارة تأخذ ألعاب مخصوصة للزيارات بحيث يستمتع بها الطفل (لكن عليها أن ترقي الطفل وترقي نفسها بعد هذا : ))))) 

أعتذر لأختنا الحبيبة الأمل على خروجي عن الموضوع الأساسي !! : ))

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> ( كيف لي أن أحتمل ضيفة ، تركت أولادها يتصرفون في بيتنا وما فيه وكأنه ملك لهم ، بل لو كان ملكا لهم لحافظوا عليه .
> - تكسير لألعاب اطفالنا ( المخبأة ) في اعلى عليين ..!
> - العبث بـ الثلاجة ، البرادة ، أواني المطبخ ، الطاولات ، والكنبات ، لدرجة إتلافها أو إتلاف جزء منها بعد أن كانت في حالة ممتازة ..!
> - العبث بالأكل ورميه ونثره في أرجاء البيت وكأنهم ينثرون ورودا ..!


إلى الله المشتكى .. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
لي عوده بإذن الله

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أختي الكريمه ( سارة بنت محمد ) حفظك الله ..
جزاك الله خيراً على سعة صدرك عزيزتي ..
لاأعارض بعض نقاطك التي كتبتيها ولكن هل الله أمرنا بقطيعة الرحم ....؟ 
فما قلتيه (فقد يستطيع شخص أن يقول لضيف ثقيل :" ارجع" ويكون على الضيف أن يرجع كما أمر الله تعالى في سورة النور :" وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُم" ،وقوله تعالى في حادثة زواج زينب عندما مكث الناس عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستحيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصرفهم فأنزل الله تعالى آية الحجاب المشهورة في سورة الأحزاب ) .. ملاحظه .. بداية الآيه الكريمه خطأ ليس ( وإذا ) بل و(إن )...
أما قول الله تعالى فهو يختص بالضيف الثقيل الذي لا تعرفه  وإنما أنت متبرع له بالزيارة وهذا ماذكره الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله في تفسيره (وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا } أي: فلا تمتنعوا من الرجوع، ولا تغضبوا منه، فإن صاحب المنزل، لم يمنعكم حقا واجبا لكم، وإنما هو متبرع، فإن شاء أذن أو منع، فأنتم لا يأخذ أحدكم الكبر والاشمئزاز من هذه الحال، { هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ } أي: أشد لتطهيركم من السيئات، وتنميتكم بالحسنات. { وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ } فيجازي كل عامل بعمله، من كثرة وقلة، وحسن وعدمه، هذا الحكم في البيوت المسكونة ).. فلا يقصد بها الأقارب و الأرحام فمن سيأتي غيرهم..
 وأما الأيه التي ذكرتيها في سورة الأحزاب هي أيه فيها ستة عشر مسأله في تفسير القرطبي كان سبب نزولها أن [ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لما تزوج زينب بنت جحش امرأة زيد أولم عليها فدعا الناس فلما طعموا جلس طوائف منهم يتحدثون في بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وزوجته مولية وجهها إلى الحائط فثقلوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ] أخرجه الصحيح ..
أولاً أن الرسول كان في وقت مناسبه أي وليمة عرس وقد انتهوا مما دعاهم إليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فهم جلسوا يتحدثون فأثقلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه لم يكن الوقت الملائم وكانت زوجته في نفس الحجرة لذلك نهاهم الله عن الجلوس وأنزل أية الحجاب ..
أما الحياء فهو واجب فَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ عِمْرَان بْن حُصَيْنٍ عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " الْحَيَاء لَا يَأْتِي إِلَّا بِخَيْرٍ " . وَفِيهِمَا عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " الْحَيَاء شُعْبَة مِنْ الْإِيمَان " و عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد قَالَ " كَانَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَشَدّ حَيَاء مِنْ الْعَذْرَاء فِي خِدْرهَا , فَإِذَا رَأَى شَيْئًا يَكْرَههُ عَرَفْنَاهُ فِي وَجْهه " . وَزَادَ التِّرْمِذِيّ " وَإِنَّ اللَّه يُبْغِض الْفَاحِش الْبَذِيء " .
بإستثناء الأمور التي تخل بالشريعه فلا حياء فيها .. 

وماقلتيه (لأن دفع الضرر عن النفس من الهدي وإلا فكون كل حرمات البيت مستباحة ...هذا ليس من الشرع أصلا)
لاأعلم هل زيارة الأقارب وصلة الرحم  فيها ضرر ..؟
 إذا الرسول أوصانا بالجارالذي لانعرفه حتى سابع جار فكيف لا يوصينا بالأرحام ..
فعن يحيى بن بكير قال حدثنا الليث عن عقيل عن ابن شهاب أن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم قال إن جبير بن مطعم أخبره 
 : أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول ( لا يدخل الجنة قاطع )
 أي قاطع رحم والمراد به هنا من استحل القطيعة أو أي قاطع والمراد لا يدخلها قبل أن يحاسب ويعاقب على قطيعته وقطع الرحم هو ترك الصلة والإحسان والبر بالأقارب ] صحيح البخاري.. 
وقال عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَسْمَاءَ الضُّبَعِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا جُوَيْرِيَةُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ أَبَاهُ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « لاَ يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَاطِعُ رَحِمٍ » صحيح مسلم ..

أكتفي بما ذكرته وأما عن التربيه فيعود لدور الأسرة فعليها أن تربي التربيه الحسنه ..
ودمتم في حفظ  الله ورعايته ..
أختكم في الله / ريم الغامدي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

مرحبا بكن جميعا حبيباتي ..
الأخت الكريمة سارة محمد .. أشكر لك تفضلك بالمشاركة والإثراء الرائع الماتع وخاصة التحذيرات بين الأقواس  :Smile:  .
حقيقة ربما لا يناسبنا أو ربما لا يتقبل مجتمعنا الصراحة والتعبير عن مشاعرنا تجاه زيارة الضيف الثقيل وما يحدثه من دمار شامل للبيت ، حتى وإن كانت صراحتنا من الهدي النبوي .
وأما بـ النسبة لـ ردع الطفل والتشديد عليه فـ نعم ، ومليون نعم .
عن نفسي سأوقفه عند حده ، ولن أراعي مشاعر والدته .
بالمناسبة .!
فـ هذه الضيفة الثقيلة ، لا تؤمن بتأديب الطفل ، ومنعه مما يريد بحجة أن التأديب والإكثار من اللاءات يعقد الطفل ..!
ولذا كان صمتها العجيب تجاه تخريب أولادها في بيت المضيف ..! 
في مجتمعنا يا أخت ساره ، الضيف يفرض نفسه من دون سابق موعد أو دعوة ، وخاصة عندما يكون من مدينة أخرى ، واضطر للنزول عندك لارتباطه بـ مواعيد مستشفى أو مناسبة زواج او أي ظرف طارئ آخر ، في هذه الحالة لا مفر من استقباله وخاصة إذا كان من الأقربين  .
تقديري لحضورك المميز عزيزتي .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الفاضلة ريم
أولا جزاك الله خيرا على تصحيحك الآية بارك الله فيك وأتمنى أن يحررها الإشراف
ثانيا أعتذر منك عن مواصلة الحوار وأتمنى ألا يغضبك
ولا أنسى أن أشكر لك سعة صدرك وحلمك 

أختي الفاضلة الأمل الراحل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك وأرجو ألا أكون أزعجتك

----------


## ريم الغامدي

> أختي الفاضلة ريم
> أولا جزاك الله خيرا على تصحيحك الآية بارك الله فيك وأتمنى أن يحررها الإشراف
> ثانيا أعتذر منك عن مواصلة الحوار وأتمنى ألا يغضبك
> ولا أنسى أن أشكر لك سعة صدرك وحلمك


غاليتي / ساره بنت محمد .. 
أحترم وجهة نظرك كل الأحترام .. كل مافي الأمر هي فقط وجهات نظر..
وبالعكس لا يوجد مايغضبني فالمسأله فقط نقاش ربما أخطئ وتصححي لي والعكس فنحن ليس معصومين من الخطأ ..
وأشكرك على أخلاقك العاليه وروحك المرحه عندما قرأتي ماكتبته ..
تقبلي تحياتي .. ريم الغامدي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الأخت الكريمة / حفيدة المتولي .
شكرا لمرورك ، نورتينا .
وفقكِ الله




> سبحان الله فى حياتى لم اسمع عن مثل هؤلاء لقد كنت اعتقد انى مبتلية بصبيان فى غاية الشقاوة ولكن بعد قراءتى شعرت ان ابنائى فى غاية الوداعه ولى تعليق على الموضوع ليس الان فانا الان اجهزهم لمدارسهم وقد اندهش الصبيان لهدوئى معهم اليوم على غير العادة كل صباح فقلت فى نفسى ادعوا لخالتكم أمل " ابتسامه "
> 
> هناك عودة ان شاء الله


صحيح ، انا كذلك ،  نفس نظرتي لأخوتي وأولاد أخواتي .. لكن بعدما رأيتُ هؤلاء الصبية ، علمتُ بأني قد ظلمت أحبابي الصغار .. واقتنعت بأنهم في غاية الوداعة والأدب .
نورتي موضوعي ، حبيبتي تعارف .
لي عودة لرد الحبيبة ريم الغامدي ..
وأتشرف بـ مناقشاتكن ..

----------


## رقية المسلمة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
جزاكن الله خير أخواتي في الله على الطرح
وأخص بالشكر الحبيبة سارة بنت محمد 
الطفل أزكى مما يتصور البعض  وعلينا معاملته كالكبير هو يفهم كل شيء وقول البعض أنه لا يفهم وهو صغير وغير ذلك
خطأ...وهذا سبب فساد خلق كثير من أطفال المسلمين والأمر لا يحتاج لتوضيح فكلنا يفهم ذلك..
-أما مسألة إخبار الأم بأن طفلها غير مهذب وينبغي إعادة النظر في تربيته هذا لا بد منه...
ولا حرج سبحان الله ما الذي يحزنها (الحق)!!
إن الله لا يستحي من الحق ....
وليست بقطيعة رحم أن أرفض مخالطتهم أو مجيئهم بيتي هذا من باب الخوف على بيتي وأبنائي الطفل يقلد 
نربي أطفالنا وإذا ذهبنا لصلة رحم عند خالة أو عمة أو أحد من الأقارب أظل أصلح من أمر أولادي بعد مخالطة أقاربهم 
وتقليدهم مدة لا تقل عن 3 أو 4أيام ما بالكن أخواتي بمن تبقى شهرا كاملا ...!!!! الله المستعان..
أنا أتعب وأعلم وأصلح وأبث بنفس أبنائي قوانين وتأتي من تهدمها هكذا ...
وأخيرا عليكن بالحفاظ على أطفالكن وعدم المخالطة قدر المستطاع  طالما يترتب عليها مفاسد نقوم بصلة الأرحام 
بسبيل ليس فيه ضرر علينا وعلى أبنائنا
والله المستعان
أشكركن أخواتي وبارك الله بكن وأحسن إليكن
وأسأل الله أن يعينكِ أختي على ضيفاتكِ وييسر أمركِ  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جميل أن نرى وجهات نظركن يا غاليات ... ومنكن نستفيد 
لكن الضيفة الثقيلة فعلا مشكلة ...
بارك الله فيكن جميعا ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> -أما مسألة إخبار الأم بأن طفلها غير مهذب وينبغي إعادة النظر في تربيته هذا لا بد منه...
> ولا حرج سبحان الله ما الذي يحزنها (الحق)!!
> إن الله لا يستحي من الحق ....


أختي رقية مسلمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر حقيقة عن العودة للمشاركة في الموضوع ولكن مشاركتك أثارت شجوني فقلت أوضح شيئا

أولا انا مشاركتي الاولى قلت فيها أنني لا أحل المشكلة وحكيت قصة هزلية وساخرة وظننت أن أسلوبي واضح وأنه أقرب للمزاح منه للجد ورغم ذلك أخذ البعض الأمر على عاتقه وأغضبته كلماتي ولأني أتفهم مسألة اختلاف الثقافات وأن الكتابة احيانا لا توصل المطلوب بدقة انسحبت

بالنسبة لي أكرر انا أعتبر ان وقتي وقلبي أثمن الأشياء ومن أراد اقتحام خلوتي فلا يؤذيني فإنه لا ضرر ولا ضرار ، وبالنسبة لي أيضا فإن اهلي وأولو الأرحام مني إن زاروني أو زرتهم يتقبلون جدا بل يتركون لي مسألة التصرف مع الأولاد حتى لو سلخت الولد حيا وصنعت منه طعامهم (ماما الغولة) ابتسامة*

الأمر يعود لطبيعة المجتمع كما ذكرت أختنا الأمل الراحل وكل إنسان أدرى بظروفه 

أما الصديقات فعليهن انصب كلامي لأن تجربتي كانت معهن فأنا أقول لهن ما عندي فمن تقبلت فهلا بها ومرحبا ومن لا فلا ، والحمد لله أنا سبت لهم البلد وطفشت (ابتسامة)
------------------

* رجاء لا أريد تعليق من قبيل : إنه يحرم أكل لحوم البشر !!


أرجو في النهاية ألا أكون أنا الضيفة الثقيلة وأول من يطبق عليها ما ذكرتُ من حلول (ابتسامة صافية من القلب)

----------


## رقية المسلمة

: ) يسر الله أمركِ ورعاكِ أختي الغالية سارة بنت محمد
أرائكِ تروق لي يبدو أن طبيعة مجتمعنا متقاربة  :Smile: 
بارك الله بكِ وأحسن إليكِ :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي رقية ، يبدو ذلك ...مرحبا بك ، ومرحبا بالمجتمعات الأخرى كذلك 

أختي أمل ، أين ذهبت قد رحبتُ وتشاجرتُ وبقي أن أقدم القهوة والشاي كذلك !! أين أنت قد احتللتُ بيتك فماذا فعل أولادي بك ؟؟!

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلاً مشكلة ! 
هدانا الله إلى ما يحب ويرضى من القول والعمل . 
هناك أمرين علينا الموازنة بينهما :
1) حرمة بيوت المسلمين .
2) صلة الرحم .
.... 
قطعاً على المضيفة أن تتصرف بهذا الشأن ولا تسكت . 
إنما ليس بطريقة "كيف أتخلص من هذه الضيفة الثقيلة" !. 
ولكن بطريقة "كيف أتعامل مع الموقف (الامتحان) بما يرضي الله تعالى" .  
سأتخيل أني أنا المضيفة في هذا الامتحان
وبشكل أو بآخر تعرضت وأتعرض لمثل هكذا مواقف
أطفال غير مؤدبين يقتحمون حرمة بيتنا، مع سكوت أمهم عليهم
.. 
أتصور مع هكذا موقف، أني قد أحاول أن أتجرد من مشاعري وانفعالاتي الشخصية لدقائق لأتساءل عن حكمة الله تعالى في تقدير هذا الموقف ، ومراده مني .  
ثم أحاول أن أفكر في حل يتضمن : 
- المحافظة على حرمة بيتي . 
- مساعدة زوجي في أن يصل رحمه بما يرضي الله تعالى .
- القيام بالمعروف على أكمل وجه .
- مساعدة أختي في الله (الضيفة الثقيلة) ، فأقول لنفسي لعل الله تعالى ساق هذه الأخت لي لأكون سبباً في توعيتها وتقديم العون لها . 

بالتالي،
أفكر أولاً بطريقة تجعلني أشفق على حال أختي في الله هذه وأولادها ، حتى أقاوم غضبي واستيائي وحتى أطهِّر قلبي .
و
أتعامل معها ومع أولادها بأصل إظهار المحبة والرفق والحرص (هذا مهم حتى تتقبل توجيهاتي ونصائحي، وحتى أنشئ معهم علاقة جيدة) . 


الآن،
إن كنت ممن يريدون رضوان الله تعالى فقطعاً أحاديثي مع أختي في الله ستدور حول هذا المحور ، بالتالي سيكون لدينا أحاديثنا عن ديننا ، اتباعنا سنة نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأمتنا ، وتكليفنا ، وعن الجيل الصالح الذي نطمع بتربيته وتأهيله ، وبالتالي عن أولادنـــا وتربيتهم على السنة النبوية . 

وهذه أول خطوة من شأنها أن ترقى بمستوى وعي أختي في الله، الضيفة ، وتساعدني في مهمتي. 

أما إن كانت أصلاً اهتماماتي دنيوية بالدرجة الأولى ، فهذا سينعكس على حالي وأحاديثي معها، ومستوى وعيها ووعيي، فتحصل التخبطات .  

إن كنت أنا مربية صالحة ، وأربي أولادي على السنة النبوية فعلاً ، فبشكل طبيعي ستسمع الضيفة مني توجيهات مستمرة بهذا الشأن لأولادي ، وعندها إن شاء الله لن تنزعج من توجيهات طيبة النية مماثلة لأولادها ، بل ستشعر بأني صادقة في حرصي على تربية وصلاح وفلاح أولادها ، وهذا سيسعدها ويريحها ، فهي تعلم أني لا أستهدفها وأستهدف أولادها تحديداً . 

أما إن كان حرصي شخصياً ومحدوداً وقاصراً فقط وفقط على ما يخصني (بيتي وأولادي وأغراضي ونظامي..إلخ)، ولا أعبأ بها ولا بأولادها ، فعندئذ ستكون توجيهاتي أنانية يظهر فيها التململ والاستثقال ، فتصلها الرسالة السلبية ، فإما أن تتضايق وتترك البيت ، وقد يؤدي هذا إلى قطع صلة الرحم ! أو قد تتجاهلني لتبدأ معي جولات الرد والصد ، وندخل في جولات ممجوجة من تبادل عبارات ملغومة ، ربما تتطور إلى عبارات مكشوفة ، تؤدي بالنتيجة إلى مواجهة عنيفة تنتهي بأن تترك البيت كذلك ، وتحصل قطيعة الرحم ! 

عندما يكون الضابط ديني في كل تصرفاتنا، مبني على إيماننا وعلى الشرع، فبعون الله تعالى الأمور تنتهي بخير .
... 

للبيوت حرمة، لهذا شُرع الاستئذان والاستئناس قبل الزيارة ، وشرعت الآداب . 
حتى بعد أن يؤذَن لنا وندخل بيت المضيف ، فيجب أن نعلَم ونعلِّم صغارنا بأنّ هذا الإذن بالدخول لبيت المضيف ليس إذناً مطلقاً ، وله حدود مناطة بما يحدده المضيف ، وأنّ هناك حرمة لباقي الغرف ، وحرمة للأشياء ، وللخصوصيات ، ولاستخدام الأغراض . ويتم شرحها للطفل بأسلوب مبسّط ، بل يتم تعليمها للطفل في بيت أهله وعند القيام بالزيارات دائماً نشرح للأطفال ، بأننا اتصلنا واستأذنـّا قبل الزيارة، ونشرح لماذا نقف في طرف الباب وليس بالمواجهة.. وهكذا طوال الوقت وبأسلوب محبب وصادق وطبيعي غير متكلف، نشرح نلقي البذور... 

يجب أن نكرر على مسامع الطفل بأنّ هذا من شرع الله تعالى وسنة نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ليفهم بالمحصلة بأننا نتصرف وفق منهج واضح ومحدد وليس وفق أهوائنا وتقديراتنا الشخصية .  


الآن، 
إن كنا نحن نعرف ونفهم معنى حرمة البيوت
وكان منطلقنا ديننا وشرعنا وسنة نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام
فستكون مهمتنا أسهل بإذن الله تعالى في التعامل مع الضيوف الذين لا يفقهون هذا المعنى . 

وأنا قبل أن أكون مضيفة
فأنا مسلمة
عليّ أن أتحلى بالحياء الذي يمنعني أن أطرد أحداً بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر من بيتي
لا سيما إن كان هذا الضيف يمر بظرف يحتم عليه المكوث عندنا لمدة
-الضرر المترتب من أطفال الضيف على بيتي أقل من الضرر المترتب من قطيعة الرحم، هذا مع وجود أساليب حقيقة للحدّ من هذا الضرر- 
وقد كان رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام يستحيي من الصحابة الذين يمكثون طويلاً عنده
ولم يحاول أن يتخلص منهم، وهذه نقطة مهمة . 

في الحقيقة
هذا امتحان لي ولهذه الضيفة 
ومن الفوقية والكبر بمكان أن أظن بأني خير منها 
في حين أني متوترة ولا أفكر فيه إلا بكيفية التخلص منها
أي فضل لي وأي خيرية في إظهار الفضل لأهل الفضل ؟!
الخيرية الحقيقية والفضل الحقيقي يتجلى مع أمثال هذه الضيفة وأولادها 


الآن كربّة أسرة
عليّ أن أُبدي حرصاً غير متكلف في أن يستمر أولادي على نفس النظام من حيث صحوهم، نومهم، عاداتهم.. إلخ دون أن أفرض نظامي على أولاد ضيفتي
وممكن أن أنصحها بمودة واهتمام وحكمة، بأن أخبرها بمزايا النظام الذي أتبعه 
إن حاول ابن الضيفة أن يذهب لغرفة طفلي
أتصرف بشكل طبيعي فأخبره بأن طفلي يجب أن ينام الآن ، وأنه يستطيع أن يراه ويلعب معه في صباح اليوم التالي (بمودة وحزم).
ثم أنطلق في الحديث مع الطفل وأبين له أثر النوم باكراً الإيجابي
وأحفزه ليفعل مثل طفلي 

إن تدخلت الضيفة لتقول اسمحي له
أو تجاوزي
أخبرها عن أهمية التزام الأطفال بنظامهم ، وأثره على شخصياتهم وطباعهم
وأشرح لها الأثر السلبي للتغاضي لا سيما إن لم يكن هناك حالة تستدعي 
وكيف أني تعبت حتى وصلت لهذه المرحلة
ولا أجعل الحديث شخصي
بل انتقل للحديث عن المبدأ 
كل ما يلزم أن أكون صادقة وودودة
وأن أشرح لها باهتمام صادق لأبيّن لها وأشاركها النفع، لا لأفحمها وأسكتها

نيتي من شأنها أن تؤثر على أسلوبي
وبالتالي تلقي كلامي من طرفها 
الأسلوب الحسن والصادق النابع من حسن نية له أثر طيب جداً
بإذن الله تعالى 
عندها ستترك زمام الأمور لي وهي مرتاحة معي ولي
وبعدها.. أحدثها عن أهمية أن يكون لها نظام حياتي منضبط ولأولادها 

بالمختصر
أحدثها كما أحادث أختي في الرحم
بنفس الحب، ونفس الحرص ونفس الصدق 
أبين لها أني مستعدة أن أساعدها
بل
أريحها لي -بمودتي وحرصي- لدرجة أن تطلب مساعدتي فعلاً
فهي متخبطة ، جاهلة ، لا تعلم ماذا تصنع
ولو علمت ما كان هذا حالها ولا حال أولادها
لذا ، إن أشعرتها بالراحة وكنت صادقة فعلاً ستكون سعيدة لأنها 
وجدت من يتعاطف معها وصادق معها ويريد لها الخير فعلاً
فتعطيني عندئذ الضوء الأخضر من كل قلبها
فأبدأ بإعطائها توجيهات عملية تطبيقية أثناء الشهر
وأخبرها بالصعوبات التي واجهتني من قبل وتواجهني
وطالما ستراني محبة وعطوفة مع أولادها ومهتمة فعلاً
فلن تمانع أن أضع قوانين وأعطي نصائح وتوجيهات وأكون حازمة عندما يلزم 
طالما ستكون سنة نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هي مرجعي
فهي ستود أن تطبق ما أقول
فنعمل سوياً خلال هذا الشهر 

كذلك كمضيفة وأم
عليّ أن أهيئ مجالاً للعب
وأبادر بدعوة الأطفال ليلعبوا 
وأبين لأطفالي وأطفالها ما الحدود
وما المسموح وما هو غير المسموح وما العواقب
لأني إن تجاهلت هذه المسألة فسيحاول الأطفال أن يتصرفوا من تلقاء أنفسهم
وعندها تحدث المشاكل 
فقد أؤدب أطفالي وأحسن تربيتهم ثم أذهب في زيارة
ويجلس اطفالي بجانبي لوقت من الزمن
ولكنهم كأطفال سيودوا أن ينهضوا ويتحركوا
لذا من المتوقع من المضيفة إن كانت واعية
أن تدعو هي أطفالي للعب مع أطفالها أو للعب في مكان ما
أو تحضر لهم شيئاً يقومون به
وهذا متوقع مني عندما تزورني ضيفة معها أطفال 

إذن،
المودة والحرص الصادقان على مصلحة هذه الأخت في الله لهما مفعول عجيب 
بإذن الله تعالى 
وهو ليس بسحر
ولكن توفيق من الله تعالى لذوي القلوب الواسعة
لكل من يدفع السيئة بالتي هي أحسن
ولكل من يحرص على شرع الله عز وجل وعلى الموازنة بين أوامره عز وجل
ولكل من لا تغلب مصلحته الشخصية ورغباته على المصلحة العامة 
وبالنتيجة، فهذه الزيارة مؤقتة
أما صلة الرحم فحتى يوم القيامة
وأنا هنا -حتى لا يفهم كلامي خطأ- لا أقول حرمة بيتي لا تهم!
لا
ولكني أقول أن هناك طريقة بعون الله تعالى للحفاظ على حرمة بيتي وفي ذات الوقت كسب قلب الضيفة (أختي في الله) فأتصرف مع أولادها كما أتصرف مع أولادي نسبياً
ليس فقط في الحزم والأوامر والنواهي
ولكن ابتداء في المحبة والشفقة والعطف والاهتمام الصادق
لأنهم جزء من جيل الأمة الذي نحرص على أن يكون صالحاً
فعلي أن لا أنسى بأني داعية إلى الله 
وعندئذ تمر الأمور بخير إن شاء الله تعالى 
ولا يحصل زعل ولا قطيعة رحم
وقد أكون سبباً في مساعدة أخت في الله وزوجها وأسرتها 
وأنال أنا وزوجي وأولادي بفضل الله وبرحمته رضاه عز وجل 
وتزيد محبة زوجي لي وتقديره 

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله تعالى 
بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة الأمل الراحل على هذه الموضوع الجميل، وبارك الله في الأخوات جميعاً اللاتي قدمن حلولا متنوعة لم تخلُ من فوائد ومن خير.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عزيزتنا راجية

بارك الله فيك استفدتُ من كلماتك ولكن أقص عليك موقف طريف حدث معي 

مرت فترة ثم اتصل عليّ الأخوات لنتفق على الخروج لأحد المتنزهات

وافقت سعيدة وخرجت بطفليّ الصغيران معهم وكان المتنزه بجوار بيتي ، وعند الخروج فوجئت أن احداهن تركت احدى ابنتيها لدى حماتها لتتمكن من أخذ راحتها ، وأن الغرض الرئيسي من الخروج هو الترفيه عن الأخوات الكبار لا عن الأطفال ، إذ كان الهم الاساسي هو أن نثرثر في الدين طبعا !
ثاني المفاجئات هو أن احدى الأخوات كلما بكى ابنها ليأخذ شيء لا يخصه تسارع بتلبيه رغبته وتقنع الصغيرات واالصغار من نفس عمر ابنها أن ابنها صغير وحرام عليكم وفيها ايه وريحوا الولد ..

حاولت أن أشرح لهن فكانت الإجابة ضحكات وخروج من الموقف والنقاش بتبريرات مفادها أن أسكت فسكتُ

ثم عدنا جميعا لمنزلي ، فصمم الصغير أن يأخذ كراسة ابنتي ليلعب بها ، بكت ابنتي وبكى الصغير وأنا صامتة لا أرغب في التدخل ، لكن تدخلت الأخت لتقنع ابنتي كالمعتاد فتدخلت بهدوء قائلة لابنتي : هذه ملكك هل تريدين أن تعطيها له فهو ضيف ؟ قالت : لا ، سيمزقها يأخذ شيء أخر ، فتناولت الكراس ووضعتها في مكان عالي

تظني ماذا كان رد الفعل ؟؟!

رد الفعل هو هجوم شامل من الأخوات لاني أعلم ابنتي الأثرة !! 

رددت بحزم على الهجوم قائلة علينا العودة للكتب التربوية أو الشرعية 

وكان الرد أن الأطفال صغار واحنا مش (هنكبتهم)!!

فقلت إن ابني صغير ولكني أعلمه أن يحترم ملكية الآخرين وملكية أخته كذلك 

فكان الرد الرائع الذي حظيت به وعلمني درسا لا اأنساه هو : لما ابنك يطلع تاجر مخدرات من الكبت اللي انت بتعمليه فيه (هذا الكبت هو التربية) هتعرفي وقتها أنه كان لازم نسيب العيال على راحتها دول أطفال. اهـ الموقف بأن بذلت غاية ما لدي من الجهد لمنع انهمار الدموع من عيني حتى انصرفن


فمعذرة إذا كان هذا هو الفكر فـ.. لا تعليق 

علما بأن احدى هؤلاء الآن تسعى خلفي حثيثا للكلام عن التربية وكيف تربي أولادها بعد أن اكتشفت أن الموضوع كبير ، ولكني صدقا لا أستطيع أن أفيدها لأسباب عديدة منها أن هناك حاجز إذا نشأ فإن الكلمات تعجز عن الخروج ، بل قد نصل في لحظات نشعر فيها بشلل في الفكر واللسان يجعلنا نذهل عن النطق 


معذرة أنا أطلت الحديث وكررت الكلام ليس تصميما على رأيي بالعكس تماما بل أنا استفدت صدقا من كلماتكن جميعا ولكن هناك أحوال حقيقة صادمة ليس التعامل معها بالسهولة التي نكتب بها الكلمات ، وبالتأكيد لو كانت هذه الأخت من الأهل كما هو الحال الذي تحدثت عنه اأختنا ريم وأختنا أمل فبالتأكيد لن يكون علينا سوى الصبر والاحتمال ومحاولة جعل الخسائر في أقل قدر ممكن ، وسيكون الأسلم ألا ننصحها ولا نوجها لكي لا تزدد عنادا 

والاعتذار موصول لأختنا أمل على هذا الاحتلال من جانبي لصفحتها وأرجو منها أن تعذرني وإن كانت تعليقاتي تضايقها فيكفي ان تشير لهذا ولن أعلق مرة أخرى

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

> معذرة أنا أطلت الحديث وكررت الكلام ليس تصميما على رأيي بالعكس تماما بل أنا استفدت صدقا من كلماتكن جميعا ولكن هناك أحوال حقيقة صادمة ليس التعامل معها بالسهولة التي نكتب بها الكلمات ،


صدقت يا أختي ، والله المستعان . 
نحن عبر هذا الفضاء الالكتروني نطرح قضايا ومشاكل، ونحاول أن نبحث معاً عن حلول ، وبإذن الله تعالى نستفيد جميعاً من نصائح بعضنا البعض . 
وحتى النصائح التي لا تروق لنا الآن، ربما نتذكرها يوماً ما في موقف ما فتنفعنا ، والله المستعان .





> علما بأن احدى هؤلاء الآن تسعى خلفي حثيثا للكلام عن التربية وكيف تربي أولادها بعد أن اكتشفت أن الموضوع كبير ، ولكني صدقا لا أستطيع أن أفيدها لأسباب عديدة منها أن هناك حاجز إذا نشأ فإن الكلمات تعجز عن الخروج ، بل قد نصل في لحظات نشعر فيها بشلل في الفكر واللسان يجعلنا نذهل عن النطق


بارك الله فيك على صدقك .
وأتفهم شعورك يا أختي. 
وأقدّر أنه ربما هناك أسباب أخرى تمنعك من مساعدتها، ولكني عموماً أقول طالما طلبت المساعدة، فحاولي بارك الله فيك أن تنفعيها لوجه الله تعالى ، وأملاً في أن يصلح الله تعالى حالها ويصلح لها ذريتها .

نحن ننصح لأنّ "الدين النصيحة" ، ولأننا نتمنى الخير لأخواتنا في الله ، وأهلنا وأقاربنا وأمتنا، 
بالتالي علينا أن نتوقع بأنّ كلماتنا قد لا تجد آذاناً صاغية في وقت ما، 
وقد نُقابل بالسخرية أو التهكم -كما حصل معك- ،
ولكنها قد تؤتي ثمارها لاحقاً -بإذن الله-، ربما بعد خوض تجارب قاسية ربما ، 
فلنكن عندئذ مستعدات لاستقبال من ترجع منهن لتقول "أنا فهمت ما كنت تقولين من قبل ، وأريد المساعدة"، وحتى لو لم تقلها صراحة، فلا بأس، فلنحفظ لها ماء وجهها ، ونكون في عونها يكن الله تعالى في عوننا .

".... وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيراً وأعظم أجرا واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم" .

بارك الله فيك أختي سارة ، ونفع بك ، ورضي عنك وأرضاكِ .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختي راجية وجزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الطيبة 

وأبشري أختي الحبيبة ليست أختك بهذا القدر من الغل والسوء  ، فلم أعن بعدم القدرة على الكلام عدم القدرة على المساعدة ، فالمساعدة قد تكون إرشاد لمن هو خير لها مني ولكن القدرة على الكلام شيء أخر ، وقد يكون الترك أفضل لها لأسباب عديدة.

وأبشري فقد استفدت من النقاش فكلماتك طيبة ونصحك رقيق ولطيف تقبل الله منك 

لي رجاء أول أخت تقرأ الموضوع تضع تعليق لو سمحتن لأني عندما أجد اسمي أمام الموضوع أقرأه هكذا : 

الضيفة الثقيلة : سارة بنت محمد : كيف تتعاملين معها ؟

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

: ) 
حسناً
يكفي يومين
!!
فلأنك أضحكتيني كثيراً
سأتوقف عن كوني شريرة
وأكتب شيئاً 
لأحمل عنك اللقب
: )) 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك إلى ما يفرحك ويضحكك في الدارين 
لكن إذا عدت من جديد لتكتبي هنا لا تتوقعي أن أكون خيّرة مرة أخرى وأعود لإنقاذك
(وجه شرير.. جداً)
!!

----------

